# Choral Works



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Inspired by a lot of sacred music from Arvo Pärt, Gorecki, Whitacre etc. I composed these 2 choral works.

Would be happy for some feedback.






---


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I've listened to *LIGHT FROM HEAVEN*.

Very pretty. Choir and solo violin is a great combonation.

Very monorhythmic. Never strays from its home scale. Static (no tension).

.

The second one is so very similar to the first that almost the same notes apply. Instead of violin there's some sort of drone instrument.

Beautiful voices.

.

So, you wrote these? I could probably talk our (high school) choirs into singing one of these . . . do you have sheet music?


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

pianozach said:


> I've listened to *LIGHT FROM HEAVEN*.
> 
> Very pretty. Choir and solo violin is a great combonation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for listening and commenting.
Yes, I composed these, but the sheet is useless because I didn't quantize it in the music software.
I played it myself on my keyboard, then added the remaining voices and other instruments on top of it.

If I export it as sheet music there would be a lot of rests and the timing wouldn't fit either.
The choir is a virtual choir (8Dio Silka).

I never thought anyone would want to sing it in real life.


----------

